# How To - Remove Gear Knob & Trim



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Here we go...

_I can't be responsible for anything breaking, blah, blah, blah.
If you don't feel capable, don't do it.
If you can't cross the road alone, don't do it.
If you can't tie your own shoelaces, don't do it._

*Jobs that can be done.*
Replace gear knob.
Replace gear gaiter.
Replace switches in trim.
Remove ashtray (requires Climatronic removal & an additional 3 screws to be removed - not covered here).

*Jobs that can't be done.*
Shortening gear stick.

*Items needed.*
1 new clip, or a cable tie.

Right, this for a manual - however DSG may be similar. I _think_ the gaiter can be removed separately.

1, Tools required. Very little actually. I used a nylon taper, a screwdriver, a Torx bit and a side-cutter.

Nylon tapers. I used the top one.










2, Identify what we are doing. We are initially going to remove the aluminium trim in order to get to the underside of the gearstick. The yellow dots below show the fixing legs under the trim.










3, I started with the first leg nearest the handbrake. Pry it up gently, not too far.










This is the only time i used the nylon taper. The manual says to use it all round, but I found it wouldn't fit.
Then to the ashtray end legs - the furthest forward. Open the ashtray. Lift left... Not too far!










Then right... Not too far!










Next, all the midway legs... did right first, then left. These next photos only show one hand when in fact, I used both. so, read carefully - left hand as per pic below, right hand in the radius of the ashtray (near the above photos). I had to hold camera!!

Right...










Left...










Lift as far as cables allow...










And undo plugs. I've a Roadster, Coupe models have less plugs.



















And lift free...










4, Now this is tricky. Remove the fixing clip. I used a slim screwdriver. Push in and wiggle.





































Lift and twist the gear knob - and it's free...










5, Removing the knob itself. Again tricky. I used a screwdriver to lever the fixing collar...










...off the shoulder shown here. It is sticky taped on, so care when levering as to avoid damage to gaiter & knob (& self!!).










Remove 4 Torx...










It's now free...










6, Refitting. Fold in approx 1/2" of gear gaiter top...










Place the locating collar as shown - the locating tab is at reverse!










Offer the gear knob - noting the tab/keyway..










And push VERY firmly together so they sit like this.










Check alignment, i.e. gear knob is where it should be regarding the gear positions!

Refit gaiter to alu trim, 4 Torx - do not overtighten, brittle plastic alert!










Fit gear knob to stick. Either re-use old clip (if not too bent), buy new one or use a cable tie...










Ensure the knob is solid and clip is in the shouldered recess. Remove tail (if cable tie is used)...










Ensure all receiving clips are sat correctly - 7 in all. This one isn't...










Now it is. Some may be still on the legs remember...










Connect plug(s)...










And reseat the aluminium trim. Push down evenly over the whole trim rather than single legs..










Test switches are working, gears are selecting.
Go inside and tell the missus you've had a grueller of a day.
Smile smuggly.
Relax.

Job Done!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Excellent write up!

Is that a spec dock i see in your ashtray??


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Nah, I made it years ago for charging my iPhone 3GS. Thing is, it now doesn't fit the iPhone4 because it's too square.
And with a iPhone 5 round the corner I'm not going to bother until then!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

iPhone 5 wouldn't be out till Oct/Nov


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

-:[KM said:


> :-":4kybxw55]And with a iPhone 5 round the corner I'm not going to bother until then!


Look, that's the only excuse I can think of!! :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A really excellent write up.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Good little write up there. I would add the metal clips that hold the alu surround are easy to ping off when prying the surround up, so as you said do things slowly. Also you may be interested in some hand moisturiser, they look a little chapped 

Good job on the write up [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Excellent write up, should be part of the KB.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Excellent guide. Thanks.

Slightly annoying that Audi only supply the gaitor and knob as a complete construct when this clearly shows that the knob can be removed from the gaitor and reseated. I'd quite like one of the more grippy perforated knobs, as the standard leather is a bit slippy in my view.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

One of the best write-ups I think I've seen, well done.
Should be in Knowledge Base.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for an excellent and well detailed write up. 
Were you changing your gaiter for a better one or had your original become split or similar?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words chaps. 
I was changing my gaiter for one with silver stitch.

As for moisturiser... I'm going to do that just after I've plucked my eyebrows...! :lol:

It's a shame I've never had a forethought to take photos previously. I've had the best part of this car apart - one way or another!
If anyone needs a hand with anything and can travel to J26 M1 - I can help.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Some questions, KM:
1) The new gaiter looks to be a softer, finer grade of leather than the old one. Is that the case? 
2) Can you remember what size the Torx screws were?

For those with a torque wrench, the tightening torque where KM mentions brittle plastic in step 6 is given as 1Nm.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Big thanks!

And now I understand why separate RS gear knobs are being sold on ebay.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":h089k0md]Here we go...


Nice walk through [smiley=thumbsup.gif] can I assume you fitted the console yourself as well?

Anything to watch out for or tricks to make it easier? as I have mine to do soon.

I can also do a photo walk through if anyone is interested?

EDIT:

Walk through added for the console removal. 
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=266206


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice write up.

Can I ask why you say that the gearstick can't be shortened? It looks to be the same as my friend's Fabia VRS and we shortened that with no issues using a pipe cutter. Cut about 1.5" off the top, feels much nicer.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I would add the metal clips that hold the alu surround are easy to ping off when prying the surround up


Yup, you're right there... when I changed the centre console I found myself chasing a few!



ScoobyTT said:


> 1) The new gaiter looks to be a softer, finer grade of leather than the old one. Is that the case?
> 2) Can you remember what size the Torx screws were?
> ... the tightening torque where KM mentions brittle plastic in step 6 is given as 1Nm.


1) Yes, it does feel thinner - and finer. Maybe newer & better quality.
2) Sorry, didn't take note of the size - just pulled the right bit out of the garage!
... 1Nm seems about right - nothing really!



Gizmo68 said:


> can I assume you fitted the console yourself as well?
> Anything to watch out for or tricks to make it easier?


Yeah, did that too. Things to watch out for... there are 4 screws behind the Climatronic - not just 2. And the manual says to put the handbrake on and lift the console off - wouldn't work with me, I had to lift to the handbrake then bring towards the (UK) drivers seat around the handbrake.
Also, be very careful not to damage the console nearest the Climatronic by _overlifting_ to remove. Put a rag over the top edge.



Philplop said:


> Can I ask why you say that the gearstick can't be shortened?


Because the gear knob _should_ sit in this recess shoulder pictured below AND on the knurled area to make it more secure. Also, the knob has a bulge to sit in the fluted segment at the top.
I'm not saying it will never work, just it _should_ sit there.










Sorry about the late delay chaps, been fitting footwell lights that dim with the interior lights. Took a lot of research!
:lol:


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

-:[KM said:


> :-":29iee1hm]
> Sorry about the late delay chaps, been fitting footwell lights that dim with the interior lights. Took a lot of research!
> :lol:


Do tell where you wired them to - the CCM or the interior lights?
This is also on my list of things to do, what lights did you use? I have both cut outs for the lights already in the footwells (apparently on some [older?] cars the drivers side has no cut out) I was looking to use the OE Skoda boot/footwell lights as there are a few owners on the Briskoda site who have swapped them out for the AIO LED lights available on eBay and Superskoda. (I just ftted W5W LED's to mine and they are more than bright enough)
The Skoda lights are the same style as the TT bootlight but have a metal clip on casing on the rear and the clear lense has square corners rather than the rounded ones on the TT.

Part No.s for what you fitted (if they are OE) would be good too. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## huggy85 (Jun 5, 2010)

Recently just did this mod. Everything went fine but gear knob twists slightly upon securing. Only a night thing but something that'll bug me unless it's perfect. Used the cable tie method to resecure the knob as shown, 
A
Can anyone advice as to where I may have gone wrong? Cheers


----------



## Trbofly (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect this, but does anyone have the part number for the metal clip?


----------



## psg001 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi [KM],

can you tell me if you know how to remove the aluminium cover from that part of the centre console? I can get it lifted as you have but thats the whole centre console including switches / gear surround gaiter.

I've bought an OSIR carbon fibre replacement, but cant seem to figure how to removed the aluminium piece. I think it may be glued down.

there were no instructions from the TT shop or from OSIR who I emailed.

cheers


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Excellent write up.

After stage 3 is it possible to remove the ashtray by undoing to 2 bolts?


----------



## Quattro4 (Jan 24, 2012)

Love the iPhone dock in the ashtray, struggle for somewhere to put (and charge) my phone! Nice that it can be hidden away and not detract from the cabin.

If you do modify for the 5 be great to know how you do it as would love to do it in mine, all my ashtray does is collect loose change!


----------

